# New year soon..Time to lose little bit of bodyfat...( i hope )



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This was taken last month.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image004-1.jpg

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/cutting-stack-£19775-p-463.html

I'm gonna be ordering this to help me cut.

I know most people will say i have hardly any bf. Its true i dont have alot, But i do have some thats sits at the sides and lower belly. I'm gonna try hard to let my abs show through..

I cant do much cardio due to sore knees that just wont go.

So I'm looking to change my training to let me train 2 x per week and while still doing weights

Since ive been on pro hormones i have gained about 5 lbs in 2 weeks. My current weight is 79kg at 5ft 6.

SUNDAYS

Squats

SLDL

Incline bench

Shoulder press

close grip bench

bicep curls

Then move on to 30 mins swimming

WEDNESDAY

same as above

All be lifting heavy as poss, so looking to do 3x6 for all.

Hopefully stick to this for 3 months.....:becky:

Do you reckon this would work with a clean diet to let my abs peek


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

A month ago you were trying to add mass!

Hulksta, you are NEVER going to build the physique you want because your goals shift from week to week. You need to set a goal and work at it for at least 3 months.

I've answered loads of questions for you and given you some rock solid advice but the week later you've discarded it and are onto something else.

All I can say to you in an attempt to help you is - you're wasting your time. Get a game plan and stick to it til it's had long enough to work.

Was the power bodybuilding plan I gave you too hard?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It wasnt hard mate its just my crappy gym. Too many knobheads with not enough weights....Plus only 1 barbell...... I know you are right about buuilding mass but its just the fact of me gaining some fat, So that why i keeping changing my mind about getting bigger or just staying leaner


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

looking at the picture what would you guess at my bodyfat % being...my calipers say 11%...but i guess around 13-15%


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its hard to say because I can only see your back in the avater but you look in decent condition to me.

The human body is most anabolic around 15-20% body fat so your in the right condition to grow.

As you start to get bigger you may think your getting fatter but its just everything filling out and growing.

You need to decide what you want out your training because to me, it seems you're jumping from one thing to the other and not giving anything long enough to work.

For my first comp I started to prepare a year out. I trained for a year for the show, I tidied up my diet and ate to grow 12 months out before switching to a serious diet 5 months out. Bodybuilding successfully needs a plan unless you're a genetic freak, which you and I aren't.

One thing you MUST do is find a decent gym. Being in the right environment makes a HUGE difference to your training and mindset.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Goodluck matey

Im also going to go back to doing 5x routine in the new year as I started just before xmas but with it being xmas my diet hasn't been great. 3x a week weights and 2x cardio 

~Merry Christmas


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Might have to get myself to muscleworks ax next year. Not to far from me.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

first your diets not there or u wouldent be gaining bf u need to sort diet before wasting ya money on that stuff secondly ya not training enuff per week for weight loss and maby abit cardio would help! gaining 5 lb in two weeks with ya traning and diet i would say not one pound of it is muscle, weight dont mean nuthing. id try sorting ya diet switching carbs etc,traning more gym visits more cardio more abs and get rid of ya low reps for high ones if ya gole is to be lean. but if ya intention is to get ripped if ya 13 now and 10 when started id say ripped you would prob have to go to 10 stone again but your not gonna loose nuthing but the fat gained. id say ya bf is around 17-20% if u were 11% you would show alot more and wouldent be posting this .


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont think my bodyfat% is 17-20. I reckon maybe about 12-14%.

Do you really think dropping back to 10st is a good idea ? That would just make me skinny again huh. I really dont have much bodyfat, about a pinch worth. I'm very please with my gains tho. Ive put on 5lbs due to me doing a cycle of pro hormones recently. My abs show if i squint and look very hard lol lol. Why do you think its good idea to do light weights? I have always gone heavy


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Mate if you have a pinch worth of fat get bulking and adding mass. If you want to get big then forget the abs until you have added another stone or two. I am 14stone now from 9stone 4 years ago. I have some fat and can just see my upper abs. This is the first time i have cut in that amount of time as i know it would take a while to add mass.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Agreed, if you want to get bigger, continue with that. Your gaining mass/weight loss cycle have to be longer. Mine are usually 3-6 months though I have been mostly bulking up and will start cutting Februaryish.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive never been a big eater thats why its taken nearly 3 years to add some weight. Im now 81kg-(12st,11lbs), I've gained some solid muscle so losing the bodyfat will show the muscle even more. This is my first ever cut. I want get back to 11st.....Then start bulking again.... I'm going to start 20 mins cardio before training then 20 mins after training, I want to go swimming but i hate cold water:becky::becky:


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

I dont think my bodyfat% is 17-20. I reckon maybe about 12-14%.

Do you really think dropping back to 10st is a good idea ? That would just make me skinny again huh. I really dont have much bodyfat, about a pinch worth. I'm very please with my gains tho. Ive put on 5lbs due to me doing a cycle of pro hormones recently. My abs show if i squint and look very hard lol lol. Why do you think its good idea to do light weights? I have always gone heavy

*id say your body fat in not 12-14% when u were 10 stone before and as u say you have gained sum muscle scince then but u will find to lean out u will prob end up not far from original weight but will be more defined and as ive said before your weight doesnt mean a thing when u started at ten stone did u have ten stone of muscle??? and a pinch is nothing like trully leaning out when your skin is waffer thin and u can pull about 2-3 inches any which way then u are round 6-7% but even at 10% the diffrence is massive, and by ya pics m8 u have a long way as ya diet has to be exact strict and right for your body also you need excessive cardio, abs, and weight training the higher reps are to get u cut in, and for burning fat u will find if all above diet cardio gym etc are all set for getting ripped u wont be able to lift heavy which is why u go lighter! once u have done this a few times it comes like ridding a bike , keeping in mind your abs will be the last place which will show the greatest improvment with dieting, and droping shouldent make u skinny if u have gained muscle it should show, but beware gains with gear, if not done rite or finnished rite will not stay with u.*


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thunderman1 said:


> *id say your body fat in not 12-14% when u were 10 stone before and as u say you have gained sum muscle scince then but u will find to lean out u will prob end up not far from original weight but will be more defined and as ive said before your weight doesnt mean a thing when u started at ten stone did u have ten stone of muscle??? and a pinch is nothing like trully leaning out when your skin is waffer thin and u can pull about 2-3 inches any which way then u are round 6-7% but even at 10% the diffrence is massive, and by ya pics m8 u have a long way as ya diet has to be exact strict and right for your body also you need excessive cardio, abs, and weight training the higher reps are to get u cut in, and for burning fat u will find if all above diet cardio gym etc are all set for getting ripped u wont be able to lift heavy which is why u go lighter! once u have done this a few times it comes like ridding a bike , keeping in mind your abs will be the last place which will show the greatest improvment with dieting, and droping shouldent make u skinny if u have gained muscle it should show, but beware gains with gear, if not done rite or finnished rite will not stay with u.*


My top abs show show im guessing my bodyfat Is around 12-14%. My calipers say 12%. I've always said on here that i never want to be big, Just more lean while keeping the bodyfat down, I chose to stay quite lean because i dont want to get fat.I like the look of a leaner psysique. So i'm very happy getting to 13 stone and i dont think i want to gain anymore ( maybe 1 more stone). Im happy going between 11st and 13st. My diet is good when it comes to eating clean and healthy and not as good when eating every 3 hours. Some days i could consume 200g protein and other days i might just have 100g. Ive trained 3 years natural and the past 4 weeks using pro hormones so 95% natural. I train very hard and always lift heavy, but im not to sure about switching to light weights for high reps


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

what points did u take ya measureents from?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It says take them from the love handles. So i took them from the love handles and its says 12


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Calipers say 12mm. Dont know if thats the same as 12%


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Where To Take The Measurements*

*Back of the arm (triceps)*

The back of the upper arm, (Triceps). This is located halfway between the shoulder and elbow joints. The fold is taken in a vertical direction directly on the centre of the back of the arm.

*Front of the arm (Biceps)*

The front of the upper arm, (Biceps). This is taken exactly the same as the Triceps, except it is taken on the centre of the front of the upper arm.

*Shoulder blade*

Back, below the shoulder blade (subscapular). This is located just below the shoulder blade. Note that the skinfold is taken at 45 degrees angle

*Waist*

Waist (Suprailiac). This is located just above the iliac crest, the protrusion of the hip bone, a little towards the front from the side of the waist. The fold is taken approximately horizontally

*Charts To Calculate Your Bodyfat Percentage*

*Mens Chart:*










thats how u work out your body fat doesnt work by taking at the hip did u not get instructions with it?

For example a male weighing 210 lbs. He measures his % bodyfat and finds it is 30%. Multiplying 210 lbs x 30% gives 63 lbs, as the weight of this mans bodyfat. Subtracting 63 lbs from 210 lbs shows that his lean mass weights 147 lbs. After a month of regular exercise and a proper diet, his weight has dropped to 195 lbs. and his bodyfat to 25%. Multiplying 195 lbs. x 25% gives 49 lbs. as his bodyfat weight. Subtracting this from his 195 lb. bodyweight shows that his lean mass is 146 lbs. This shows that he has lost 1 lb. of muscle while losing 14 lbs of fat, a very good result, and means that his diet and exercise program is working very well for him.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thunderman1 said:


> *Where To Take The Measurements*
> 
> Waist (Suprailiac). This is located just above the iliac crest, the protrusion of the hip bone, a little towards the front from the side of the waist. The fold is taken approximately horizontally


Thats where i took it from and it still says 12mm


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

u have lost me so u have calculated from your body weight etc u say u took form hip love handles? and the bicep tri and back and added together .









say your Bodyfat = 30% & Bodyweight = 150 lbs.

150 x .30 = 45 lbs. 150 - 45 = 105 lbs. lean body weight.

its very simple,


----------



## jupsik (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, i dont know whats the story with you, but it looks like you are not building this body for yourself. You said its just the fact of you gaining fat. Thats why. You cant get big, if you think like "omg, i cant gain any fat".

"Playboy" and "Bodybuilder" are too different types. Dont think anything bad...just think about it: skinny guy with abs...and guy like a beast...with huge muscles...and huge abs. Which one you want to be?

If you ever want to get big, you need to get over this. You just cant gain lean muscle, without any fat. Its impossible. You gain fat too. But you can keep it minimum.

You are 79kg now. Also you said you are on pro hormones. Dont you know, that once you come off, you will lose some of that weight what you gained, as you are holding lots of water? And if you want to cut also...to get nice abs...your weight will be??? 69kg? 70kg?

About your plan what you gave us: You cant cut much, if you train twice a week, without cardio. Even if your diet is 101% perfect. Just cant.

Extreme gave you really good advice...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You dont know me mate. Anybody on this forum will tell you i dont want to be big. I do not want to get fat and have a pop belly. Then you rant on about how im not building up a body for myself, der of course its for myself.

I just dont like the BIG look, i prefer lean and if you want to call it skinny with abs. If it means going back to 70 kg then thats fine. Why does everyone think training 2 x per week is pointless, have a look in the photo section and have a look at the BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURES? Then you mention cardio. I'm also doing cardio after training for 60mins with plenty of abs workout.

Try reading some of my older post then you will see how IT WILL SAY "I DONT WANT TO BE BIG"


----------



## jupsik (Dec 26, 2009)

ok, but can you explain me, your point, taking pro hormones if you dont want to get big? Just for fun, or ? Or do you think, that supplements will help you to get muscles, not food?

Extreme said, that month ago, you wanted to add mass? Trying to stay in shape and adding mass, is 2 different things. You cant do both together... Changing your mind every month..leads nowhere. Its like building a house, without a plan.

Read your first post here: "I cant do much cardio", last reply you say 60min after every training....sorry, but how many hours you spend in gym, if you do 60min cardio + abs after every workout?

Also you are saying that you will be lifting 3x6 and very heavy?

Sorry, but 3x6 isnt for cutting. You want to lift, like you are building mass, and then eat and think like you are cutting down?

If you train Sunday, and Wednesday...then what you will be doing off-days? How you are going to lose fat? Sorry, but i just dont see it happening with 2 days of lifting. Or even lifting + cardio.

Sorry, but i wanted to help and give some advice...but as i can see...you know more than we all here.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well on my 5 off days i spend it at home with my family. I train for 2 hours, 1 hour on full body and abs, then 1 hour mixed cardio. I said i dont do much cardio because of my sore knees. Thats why i mixing the cardio up abit. So do you think just having 1 cycle of pro hormones will get me big??? nope it wont. Plus i dont have much fat to lose because im not overweight


----------



## jupsik (Dec 26, 2009)

Ye but why did you had 1 cycle of pro hormones? For fun? Anyway...its your life.

I can see you are not overweight, but you wont be cutting much, if any, if you sit 5 days and train 2. Its just not happening. I can see you gaining some weight alright.

If you have sore knees...do HIIT on bike, there is no need to do 60min of cardio. You can do more with less time.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I think we should keep individual criticism privately ... Just because someone is given advice does not mean they have to follow it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

CanadaBiggerUK said:


> I think we should keep individual criticism privately ... Just because someone is given advice does not mean they have to follow it.


well said mate:clap2:


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

More muscle = higher metabolic rate = more calories burnt to maintain

I know a lot of people who don't even work out and just by changing their diet they can lose weight. I believe if your eating more calories than you burn you'll put weight on and if you eat less than you burn you'll lose weight whether your doing cardio or not


----------

